# الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس



## غصن زيتون (9 سبتمبر 2007)

بأسم الآب والأبن والروح القدس . اللّة واحد .آمين
                    ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

     إنها حقا فكرة جديدة وجيدة وجميلة وجديرة بالتأمل ... تلك التى بدأها الأب الورع القمص أرميا ذكى كاهن كاتدرائية رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل بأسوان ..
بتخصيص كتاب لهذا الموضوع .. لأن فيها تعليماً للآباء والامهات عند اختيار الاسماء لأبنائهم لتكون هذة الاسماء ذات معنى ومغزى روحى ... وعلى اسماء القديسين او من الكتاب المقدس  ... لأن الاسم سيرتبط بالانسان طوال حياتة 

     وهذا الموضوع فكرتة جميلة  لانها تعرفنا ان اللّة نفسة إهتم بالاسماء  واهتم ان تكون لها معانى تنبىء عن حالة صاحبها 

     وفكرة الموضوع جديرة بالتأمل  لانها ربطت بين الاسم  وحياة صاحبة 

نشكر القمص أرميا ذكى على هذا الموضوع الفريد
والى ان نلتقى فى
 (( الأسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس ))


----------



## sunny man (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

فكرة جميلة فعلا.


----------



## Kiril (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

كلام جميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل


----------



## غصن زيتون (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

اشكرك : -
sunny man
واشكرك
kiro shohdy
الرب يبارك حياتكما 
ولنبدأ الموضوع


----------



## غصن زيتون (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

 

((((   آدم    )))))
                                             ========

     هو الانسان الاول الذى خُلق على صورة  الله لة المجد  وشبيهة المبارك (( فى البر والقداسة و الحق ))
                                                 " تك 1 : 26 - 27 "

++ وهو اسم عبرى يعنى إنسان أو الجنس البشرى ...
++ أما معناة  من الناحية اللغوية (( الاحمر )) وذلك من كلمة (( آدام )) العبرية الاصل 
++ وهناك من الباحثين والدارسين من يقولون إنها فى الاصل الآشورى جاءت كلمة آدم ((( آدامو )))
اى ((( يعمل ))) او ((( ينتج ))) وهذا يتفق مع ما جاء فى سفر التكوين عنة ......

"  وَأَخَذَ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ آدَمَ وَوَضَعَهُ فِي جَنَّةِ عَدْنٍ لِيَعْمَلَهَا وَيَحْفَظَهَا "       ( تك 2 : 15 )

     ألم يقل القدوس  الله لأبينا آدم بل ولنا جميعاً من خلالة عب الدهور 
" بِعَرَقِ وَجْهِكَ تَأْكُلُ خُبْزًا حَتَّى تَعُودَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أُخِذْتَ مِنْهَا. لأَنَّكَ تُرَابٌ، وَإِلَى تُرَابٍ تَعُودُ»   ( تك 3 : 19 )

بل الم تندد كلمة الله بالحكيم سليمان ايضاً بأولئك المتراخين عن العمل  اذ يقول للمتهاون والكسلان 
"  اِذْهَبْ إِلَى النَّمْلَةِ أَيُّهَا الْكَسْلاَنُ. تَأَمَّلْ طُرُقَهَا وَكُنْ حَكِيمًا. 7 الَّتِي لَيْسَ لَهَا قَائِدٌ أَوْ عَرِيفٌ أَوْ مُتَسَلِّطٌ،  8 وَتُعِدُّ فِي الصَّيْفِ طَعَامَهَا، وَتَجْمَعُ فِي الْحَصَادِ أُكْلَهَا.  9 إِلَى مَتَى تَنَامُ أَيُّهَا الْكَسْلاَنُ؟ مَتَى تَنْهَضُ مِنْ نَوْمِكَ؟  10 قَلِيلُ نَوْمٍ بَعْدُ قَلِيلُ نُعَاسٍ، وَطَيُّ الْيَدَيْنِ قَلِيلاً لِلرُّقُودِ،  11 فَيَأْتِي فَقْرُكَ كَسَاعٍ وَعَوَزُكَ كَغَازٍ. "  ( امثال 6 6 : 11 )

++ فمعلمنا بولس يقدم نفسة مثالا من جهة هذا الامر داعيا غيرة للتمثل والاقتداء بة بل وداعياً الى عقاب المتهاونين والمستهترين كسلا وتهاوناً و تراخياً اذ يقول 
"    ثُمَّ نُوصِيكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ، بِاسْمِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، أَنْ تَتَجَنَّبُوا كُلَّ أَخٍ يَسْلُكُ بِلاَ تَرْتِيبٍ، وَلَيْسَ حَسَبَ التَّعْلِيمِ الَّذِي أَخَذَهُ مِنَّا. 7 إِذْ أَنْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَ كَيْفَ يَجِبُ أَنْ يُتَمَثَّلَ بِنَا، لأَنَّنَا لَمْ نَسْلُكْ بِلاَ تَرْتِيبٍ بَيْنَكُمْ،  8 وَلاَ أَكَلْنَا خُبْزًا مَجَّانًا مِنْ أَحَدٍ، بَلْ كُنَّا نَشْتَغِلُ بِتَعَبٍ وَكَدٍّ لَيْلاً وَنَهَارًا، لِكَيْ لاَ نُثَقِّلَ عَلَى أَحَدٍ مِنْكُمْ.  9 لَيْسَ أَنْ لاَ سُلْطَانَ لَنَا، بَلْ لِكَيْ نُعْطِيَكُمْ أَنْفُسَنَا قُدْوَةً حَتَّى تَتَمَثَّلُوا بِنَا. 10 فَإِنَّنَا أَيْضًا حِينَ كُنَّا عِنْدَكُمْ، أَوْصَيْنَاكُمْ بِهذَا: «أَنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَشْتَغِلَ فَلاَ يَأْكُلْ أَيْضًا».  11 لأَنَّنَا نَسْمَعُ أَنَّ قَوْمًا يَسْلُكُونَ بَيْنَكُمْ بِلاَ تَرْتِيبٍ، لاَ يَشْتَغِلُونَ شَيْئًا بَلْ هُمْ فُضُولِيُّونَ. 12  فَمِثْلُ هؤُلاَءِ نُوصِيهِمْ وَنَعِظُهُمْ بِرَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ أَنْ يَشْتَغِلُوا بِهُدُوءٍ، وَيَأْكُلُوا خُبْزَ أَنْفُسِهِمْ. 13 أَمَّا أَنْتُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ فَلاَ تَفْشَلُوا فِي عَمَلِ الْخَيْر "       ( 2 تس 3 : 6 - 13  )

حقا لقد كان إسم الانسان الاول أبينا  (( آدم  ))  يحمل معنى العمل والانتاج كما قلنا سابقاً 
إن إسم ( آدم ) جاء فى اللغة الاشورية (( آدامو )) اى " يعمل "  او  " ينتج "


----------



## toutadodo (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

_موضوعكم جميل و بيفيد ناس كتير في اختيار اسماء ابنائهم ومعرفة معانيها الرب يبارك حياتكم يا اخوتي._​


----------



## غصن زيتون (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

·	تابع الأسماء في محيطات الكتاب المقدس

·	( 2 ) – حواء
·	هي المخلوق الثاني في عالم البشرية  ……. ( تك 2 : 21 , 22 )

·	وكلمة ( حـــــــواء ) تعنى (( أم كل حي ) وذلك حسبما هو مكتوب  (( ودعا آدم إمرأتة حـــواء لأنها أم كل حي ))   ( تك 3 : 20 )
·	وهذا الاسم هو الاسم الثاني والمعنى الآخر لزوجة أبينا آدم ...
·	وقد أخذت هذا الاسم من آدم بعد سقوطهما بالتعدي على الوصية المقدسة …

·	+  أما عندما التقى أبونا آدم بها أول مرة بعد أن صنعها الآلة القدير من ضلعه و  أحضرها إلية دعاها (( امرأة )) حسبما هو مكتوب أيضا " فقال آدم هذه الآن عظم من عظامي ولحم من لحمى . هي تدعى امرأة لأنها من إمرء أُخذت "  ( تك 2 : 23 )

·	+  فكان كلمة امرأة تعنى إنها أُخذت من إمرء أي من رجل وهذا الرجل هو آدم … الرجل والإنسان الأول …

·	+  وكون أن حـــواء دُعيت امرأة لأنها من إمرء أُخذت .. بل ولأن آدم قال عنها "" هذه عظم من عظامي ولحم من لحمى ""

·	+  إن هذه العبارة في ذاتها تضع على كل طرف منهما إن كان آدم او حواء مسئولية خاصة على كاهل كل واحد تجاه الآخر …. وهذا ما رسمته وقررته كلمة الله المحيية من خلال الوصايا و النصائح الإلهية لكل طرف من الزوجين الذين ارتبطا في سر الزيجة الذين نالوا الشرف الكبير عندما شُبهت علاقة الزوجين المسيحيين بعلاقة الرب يسوع لة كل المجد ذاته بكنيسته المقدسة التي اشتراها واقتناها بدمه الثمين
·	حتى إن معلمنا بولس يسجل بالروح القدس حديثة في هذا المجال فيقول "" هذا السر عظيم ولكنى أنا أقول من نحو المسيح والكنيسة ""    ( أف  5 : 32  )

·	+ فما احرانا في هذا المجال أن نقدم بعض الوصايا المقدسة التي توضح وتؤكد المسئولية والواجب لكل طرف من الطرفين تجاه الآخر حتى يسلك كلا منهما في مخافة القدير

·	+  فهوذا يقدم الوحي نصائح حبة إلى آدم أي إلى الرجال أي الأزواج بقولة بمعلمنا بولس الرسول ""25  آيها الرجال احبوا نساءكم كما احب المسيح أيضا الكنيسة و اسلم نفسه لاجلها* 26  لكي يقدسها مطهرا إياها بغسل الماء بالكلمة* 27  لكي يحضرها لنفسه كنيسة مجيدة لا دنس فيها و لا غضن أو شيء من مثل ذلك بل تكون مقدسة و بلا عيب* 28  كذلك يجب على الرجال أن يحبوا نساءهم كأجسادهم من يحب امرأته يحب نفسه* 29  فانه لم يبغض أحد جسده قط بل يقوته و يربيه كما الرب أيضا للكنيسة* 30  لأننا أعضاء جسمه من لحمه و من عظامه* 31  من اجل هذا يترك الرجل آباه و أمه و يلتصق بامرأته و يكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا* 32  هذا السر عظيم و لكنني أنا أقول من نحو المسيح و الكنيسة* 33  و أما انتم الأفراد فليحب كل واحد امرأته هكذا كنفسه و أما المرأة فلتهب رجلها* ( أف 5 : 25 – 33  )

·	+  كذلك قولة بالرسول بطرس "" كذلك أيها الرجال كونوا ساكنين بحسب الفطنة مع الإناء النسائي كالأضعف معطين إياهن كرامة كالوارثات أيضا معكم نعمة الحياة لكي لا تعاق صلواتكم ""    ( 1 بط 3 : 7 )

·	+  ومما تقدم يتضح أنة على الرجل أن يعامل زوجته بـــ  ...
·	(( المحبة – بالحكمة والتعقل – بالاحترام .....  ))

·	والوحى الإلهي يؤكد ضرورة احترام الزوج لزوجته كشريكة له في الإرث السماوي الذي وهبة لنا المسيح إلهنا في دمة المقدس ومن ذلك يتضح بضلان الفهم العالمي الخاطئ في النظر للزوجة كسلعة أو قطعة من الأثاث يمكن تغييرها او امتهان كرامتها ...

·	++  وها الوحي الإلهي يقدم نصائح حبة ألي حواء أي إلى الزوجة فيقول بمعلمنا الرسول بولس ""  22  آيها النساء اخضعن لرجالكن كما للرب* 23  لان الرجل هو راس المرأة كما أن المسيح أيضا راس الكنيسة و هو مخلص الجسد* 24  و لكن كما تخضع الكنيسة للمسيح كذلك النساء لرجالهن في كل شيء* ""   ( أف 5 : 22 – 24 )

·	+  بل قولة أيضا بمعلمنا بطرس الرسول "1   كذلكن آيتها النساء كن خاضعات لرجالكن حتى و إن كان البعض لا يطيعون الكلمة يربحون بسيرة النساء بدون كلمة* 2  ملاحظين سيرتكن الطاهرة بخوف* 3  و لا تكن زينتكن الزينة الخارجية من ضفر الشعر و التحلي بالذهب و لبس الثياب* 4  بل إنسان القلب الخفي في العديمة الفساد زينة الروح الوديع الهادئ الذي هو قدام الله كثير الثمن* 5  فانه هكذا كانت قديما النساء القديسات أيضا المتوكلات على الله يزين أنفسهن خاضعات لرجالهن* 6  كما كانت سارة تطيع إبراهيم داعية إياه سيدها التي صرتن أولادها صانعات خيرا و غير خائفات خوفا البتة*  ""   ( 1 بط 3 : 1 – 6 )

·	ومن ذلك يتضح أنة يجب على المرأة أي الزوجة أن تتحلى بـــ  ( الطاعة – الخضوع لزوجها مهما كان مركزها الأدبي أو الاجتماعي – أن تنظر إلي زوجها بعين التقدير والإكبار – أن تتحلى بالهدوء والتواضع


·	نكتفي بهذا القدر والى اسماً آخـــر


----------



## فادية (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

في انتظار المزيد من الاسماء الجميله من محيطات الكتاب المقدس 
موضوعك رائع عزيزي غصن الزيتون ويستحق التمييز لهذا الاسبوع​ 


​ 

التمييز ​


----------



## fullaty (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع : الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

موضوع جميل جدا يا غصن الزيتون وفعلا مهم نعرف معانى الاسماء اللى فى كتابنا المقدس
ربنا يباركطك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## استفانوس (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع : الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

موضوع رائع جدا جدا
الرب يبارك تعبك


----------



## غصن زيتون (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع : الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

اختى الغالية فادية اشكرك.. على تقديرك
والغالية فيبى الرب يبارك حياتك ...
والحبيب استفانوس مشكووووووووووووور
صلوا لاجلى


----------



## غصن زيتون (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع : الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

                          قـــــايــيــــــــــن


هو أول مخلوق بشرى جاء عن طريق التناسل ’ وذلك عندما عرف الرجل الأول الإمرأة الأولى , أي عندما تزوج أبونا آدم بأمنا حـــواء وعرفها كزوجة , ونتج عن طريق هذا التزاوج هذا المخلوق الثالث فى عالم البشر ألا وهو ((( قـايـيـــن ))).........

+  وكلمة (( قايين )) تُعنى (( الاقتناء )) وهذا يؤكده ما جاء في سفر الخليقة سفر التكوين و عرف آدم حواء امرأته فحبلت و ولدت قايين و قالت اقتنيت رجلا من عند الرب*  ( تك 4 : 1 )

+   واسم (( قايين )) اسم سامي أي يرجع إلي اللغة السامية ومعناه
 (((  حـــداد  ))) ..

ولعل هذه التسمية كانت نبوءة عما سيكون علية من خُلق وعما سيفعلة قايين بأخيه هابيل إذ انقض علية بحقد وقتلة ( تك 4 : 8 )
 وهذا يتماشى مع المثل الشعبي القائل " من يجاور الحداد ينكوى بناره "

+ وأي نار اشد من القتل بحقد وغيرة 

+ والحقد مصدر الغيرة المرة التي سيطرة على قايين عندما قبل الرب الإله الحكيم العادل قربان أخيه هابيل , أما ألي قربانه فلم يلتفت , الأمر الذي قال فيه الوحي ((فنظر الرب الى هابيل و قربانه* 5  و لكن إلى قايين و قربانه لم ينظر فاغتاظ قايين جدا و سقط وجهه*))    ( تك 4 : 4 – 5 ) 

وصمم قايين الشرير – الحداد في طباعة كما يعنى اسمه أن يترجم حقدة وغيظه على اخية هابيل البرىء قتلا وانتقاما 

+  أما الغدر فهو إنة دعاة أن يذهب معه إلي الحقل ونفذ سوء فعلة إذ انقض علية وقتلة كما هو مكتوب ((  و كلم قايين هابيل أخاه و حدث اذ كانا في الحقل أن قايين قام على هابيل أخيه و قتله*  ))     ( تك 4 : 8 ) 

والقول " كلم قايين هابيل أخاه " يؤكد معنى الغدر إذ جاء فى الترجمة السبعينية و السريانية اللاتينية و اليسوعية تفسيراً لهذا القول العبارة آلاتية "" وقال قايين لهابيل لنخرج إلي الصحراء "" وخرج معه هابيل بنية أخوية حسنة ولم يكن يعلم ان اخاة شقيقة كان يضمر له في قلبة الشرير – شراً وسوءاً وهذا هو الغدر فى كل معانية ...

+  وما أسوأ حياة الغدر ... لقد نهى عنة الوحي منذ القديم وبين مساوءة بل وعقاب المتسمين المتصفين بة ..

+  فها الرب يوصى شعبة بالنبي موسى قائلا ((لا تسرقوا و لا تكذبوا و لا تغدروا أحدكم بصاحبه* ))

+  بل هوذا الوحي يسجل عقاب أولئك الغادرين في هذا الزمان الحاضر قبل الزمان الأبدي اذ يقول بالنبي داوود 
((و أنت يا رب اله الجنود اله إسرائيل انتبه لتطالب كل الأمم كل غادر أثيم لا ترحم))      ( مز 59 : 5 )

+ بل يلوم الوحي بالنبي ملاخى على أولئك الغادرين بالآخرين قائلا ((أليس آب واحد لكلنا أليس اله واحد خلقنا فلم نغدر الرجل بأخيه لتدنيس عهد آبائنا ))    ( ملا 2 : 10 )

+  ما أسوأ حياة الغدر التي سلكها قايين الحاقد الغادر  إنها دلت بل أشارت إلى ما يعنيه اسمه في اللغة السامية (( حداد ))​


----------



## غصن زيتون (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع : الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

  هــابيــــــــــل

هـــو الابن الثاني لآدم وحـــواء وكان راعيا للغنم ..
 ( تك 4 : 2 ) وهو أول شهيد في البشرية .

+  واسم (( هابيل )) قد يرجع إلى اللغة السامية وهو بمعنى 
(((  بخار أو نسمة  )))

+  وإذا كان اسمه هكذا يعنى (( بخار أو نسمة )) فلعل ذلك كان نبؤه عن قصر ايامة على الأرض فهو لم يعش طويلا ولم يعمر في الأرض إذ مات بيد أخيه الغادر الحاقد الأثيم قايين ..
مات قتيلا دون أن يذكر الوحي سنة أو إنه تزوج كما أنة بالتالي لم يكن له من يخلفة من نسل جاء منة فهو كالبخار الذي ما أن نراه حتى يتبدد ويختفى ... وهذا ما قصدة الوحي الإلهي بمعلمنا الرسول يعقوب وهو يتحدث عن زوال الإنسان فى هذا العالم بقولة ((انتم الذين لا تعرفون أمر الغد لانه ما هي حياتكم إنها بخار يظهر قليلا ثم يضمحل  ))  
                      ( يع 4 : 14 ) 

+  كما أن إسمة قد يرجع إلى اللغة الآشورية بمعنى (( ابن ))وبذلك يكون إسماً قد لاقى أهلة  , فهو الابن البار الحسن ليس فقد من جهة والدية الجسديين آدم وحواء فحسب بل من جهة القدير صانع الجميع خالق الكل إذ أكد إنجيل ربنا يسوع المسيح لة المجد فى أكثر من موضع هذه الحقيقة كما أكدها سفر  التكوين بقولة ((  و قدم هابيل أيضا من أبكار غنمه و من سمانها فنظر الرب إلى هابيل و قربانه*  ))  
                       ( تك 4 : 4 )

+  وجاء فى الرسالة المقدسة بمعلمنا الرسول بولس إلى الكنيسة العبرانية ((بالإيمان قدم هابيل لله ذبيحة افضل من قايين فبه شهد له انه بار إذ شهد الله لقرابينه و به و ان مات يتكلم بعد  ))                ( عب 11 : 4 )

+  فمن معنى إسمة من جهة اللغتين السامية والآشورية يُعلن عن حقيقته أنة الابن البار قصير العمر في غربة هذا العالم لكنة الباقي الحي في عالم الأحياء إلى الأبد ...​


----------



## غصن زيتون (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع : الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

                        شــــيــث

هــو ابن آدم وحــواء أيضا ...
+  يرجع إسمة إلى اللغة السامية ويعنى (((  بـــديـــل  )))
أو  ((( مُعين  ))) . وها ما أكدة الوحي الإلهي بالنبي موسى في سفر التكوين ((  و عرف آدم آمراته أيضا فولدت ابنا و دعت اسمه شيثا قائلة لان الله قد وضع لي نسلا آخر عوضا عن هابيل لان قايين كان قد قتله  ))    ( تك 4 : 25 ))

+  وهكذا كان " شيث " لأن الرب عوض أبوينا الأولين بهذا البديل كمعين لهما – ( وذلك كما يعنى اسمه ) – بعد أن قُتل هابيل البار وفقد قايين إتزانة إذ صار تائها وهاربا عن وجه الأرض كنوع من العقوبة الإلهية له في هذا العالم ..

+  إذا شيث كان البديل وكان المعين لوالديه اللذين فقدا الولدين السابقين لة .... هابيل البار بموته قتيلا بل وشهيدا ...
وقايين بالعقوبة الإلهية (( تائها وهاربا في الأرض ))

+  وقد كان شيث بديلا لاخية هابيل بحق لأنة سار على مسيرته الصالحة البارة ....  حتى أن سفر الخليقة يشهد بهذه الحقيقة المباركة بقولة ((و لشيث أيضا ولد ابن فدعا اسمه انوش حينئذ ابتدئ أن يدعى باسم الرب  ))

+  إن شيث كان بديلا صالحاً عن أخيه الصالح , ومعينا نافعاً
لوالدية والحياة الفضيلة والتقوى التي عبرت عنها كلمة القدوس اللّة بالقول السابق " حينئذ إبتدىء أن يدعى باسم الرب  "

بل أن الوحي الإلهي لقب شيث ونسلة المبارك بأنهم (( أبناء الله )) وذلك لصلاحهم وسيرتهم الحسنة المباركة 

+  وقد بارك الله له المجد فى حياة شيث حتى من الناحية الزمنية فقد عاش فى غربة هذا العالم تسع مائة واثنتي عشر سنة ..
الأمر الذي يقول فيه الوحي ((و عاش شيث مائة و خمس سنين و ولد انوش* 7  و عاش شيث بعدما ولد انوش ثماني مئة و سبع سنين و ولد بنين و بنات* 8  فكانت كل أيام شيث تسع مئة و اثنتي عشرة سنة و مات  ))     ( تك 5 : 6 – 8 )

+  حقا كان شيث اسما على مسمى إذ كان بديلا بارا لأخيه هابيل البار ومعينا نافعا لابوية كما يعنى اسمه في اللغة السامية ....​


----------



## غصن زيتون (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع : الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

 
  أنــــــــــــــوش
                                                            ++++++

هـــو ابن رجل الله شيث  ( تك 5 : 6 ) 

+  واسم أنوش اسم عبري بمعنى " رجل " ويبدو أن شيث الصالح سماه بروح النبوة بهذا الاسم أي 
" انوش رجل " 

+  فكان – كما يقولون – اسما على مسمى , فقد كان رجلا حقا لأنة ولابد وأنة قد اشترك مع أبية شيث في المناداة بإسم الرب  - كما هو مكتوب في التوراة بالنبي موسى " و لشيث أيضا ولد ابن فدعا اسمه انوش حينئذ ابتدئ أن يدعى باسم الرب  "             ( تك 4 : 26  )

+ وما اكثر حاجتنا , بل ما اكثر حاجة الكنيسة المقدسة , وبل وما اكثر حاجة العالم كلة  أن نكون رجالا , ليس فقط من الناحية التشريحية  والبيولوجية  فحسب وبل من ناحية عقولنا وإفهامنا  وتصرفاتنا المتزنة , 
الأمر الذي لاجلة ينادينا الوحي معلمنا الرسول بولس قائلا  :
" اسهروا اثبتوا في الإيمان كونوا رجالا تقووا " 
                          ( 1 كو 16 : 13  ) 
والرجل السوي يمتاز بالعقل الراجح والفكر النافع حتى أن معلمنا الرسول بولس يصور لنا هذه الحقيقة في قولة : 
" لما كنت طفلا كطفل كنت أتكلم و كطفل كنت افطن و كطفل كنت افتكر و لكن لما صرت رجلا أبطلت ما للطفل  "
                   ( 1 كو 13 : 11  ) 

+ وأي تصرف يمتاز به الإنسان تأكيد لرجولته  الحسنة اكثر من أن يصير محبا للحق مناديا به .... 
إذا كان " أنــــوش  " رجلا بحق ( حسبما يعنى اسمه باللغة العبرية ) لا في نوعيته فحسب  ولا في اسمه فقط ولكن في عقلة وتصرفاته المباركـــة أيضا ​


----------



## غصن زيتون (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع : الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

 
  اخـــــنــــوخ
                                                             +++++

     هـو اسم يرجـــــــــــع إلى اللغة العبرية ومعناه
((( مُكرس ))) كما انه يعنى ((( محنك ))) أيضا

+  وفى كلا المعنيين لهذا الاسم العبري الواحد , نستطيع أن نقول إنه صادف الحقيقة التي كان عليها أخنوخ البار بل وصار أليها أيضا , إذ يشهد له الكتاب المقدس إن حياته كانت تتسم بالتكريس الكلى للرب إذ يقول  " و سار أخنوخ مع الله و لم يوجد لان الله أخذه "               ( تك 5 : 24  )

+  ومعنى سار أخنوخ مع الله " أي انه سار في الطريق الذي يتفق وارادة القدير العلى القدوس المبارك , أي أن قلبة وفكرة كانا مكرسين كليهما لذلك القدوس البار – كما كان اسمه يعنى ذلك أيضا "  .......

أما القول " لم يوجد لان الله أخذة " أى نقلة إلية دون ان يستخدم القنطرة الطبيعية , الموت , إذ نقلة بجسده وروحة حيا إلية فى مكان سام يتفق وتكريس حياته لجلالة الأقدس وهذا ما قصدة الروح القدس في شهادته عنة بمعلمنا بولس الرسول بقولة "  بالايمان نقل اخنوخ لكي لا يرى الموت و لم يوجد لان الله نقله اذ قبل نقله شهد له بانه قد ارضى الله "
                        ( عب  11 : 5  )

+  ولم يذكر الوحي الطريقة التي نُقل بها أخنوخ من عالم الفناء الى المكان الممجد على غير ما سجلة الوحي بالنسبة للنبى ايليا عند إصعادة الى السماء ....

+  وقد أكد الوحي الإلهي بمعلمنا القديس يهوذا ( غير الاسخريوطى ) حقيقة القول بان أخنوخ البار كان مكرساً في قلبة وفى كل حياته للرب  أذ يقول " و تنبأ عن هؤلاء أيضا أخنوخ السابع من آدم قائلا هو ذا قد جاء الرب في ربوات قديسيه "            ( يهو 1 : 14 )

+  قلت إن إسم (( أخنوخ )) هو إسم عبري يعنى : 
 اولا : مكرس
ثانيا  : كما أن اسمه أيضا يعنى مُحنك ..
وكلمة مُحنك تعنى أنة رجل مُختبر في عمق ولعل أخنوخ هذا فطن من مشاهداته ومن دراساته لأخبار السابقين له معنى الشر وادرك ان الخطية هى خاطئة جدا وانما أجرتها هي موت 

+  ولعلة سمع ورأى طريق الصلاح متمثلا فى تاريخ هابيل البار بل وفى تاريخ جدية شيث ومن بعدة انوش الذين سلكوا طريق الحق والفضيلة 

+  لقد تحنك أخنوخ ورأى أن يسلك طريق الحق والكمال وان يرضى الله لذلك استحق أن ينقلة الية إلى مكان ممجد 
    حقا كان أخنوخ مُكرساً مُحنكاً كما يشير إسمة فى اللغة العبرية . ​


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع : الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

موضوعك جميل يا غصن الزيتون

مستنين منك المزيد

ربنا يعوض محبتك​


----------



## غصن زيتون (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع : الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*



ينبوع المحبة قال:


> موضوعك جميل يا غصن الزيتون
> 
> مستنين منك المزيد
> 
> ربنا يعوض محبتك​




                            اشكرك ينبوع المحبة..
وبأذن يسوع هناك المزيد من " الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس "
                           الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## غصن زيتون (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع : الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

نـــــوح

ومعنى كلمة نوح (( راحة )) وذلك فى اللغة السامية – وهذا المعنى لهذا الاسم السامي الأصيل يؤكده أيضا الهدف الذي من اجله أطلق لآمك على ابنة هذا الاسم (( نـــــوح )) إذ يسجل الوحي الإلهي الكلمات الآتية " و عاش لامك مائة و اثنتين و ثمانين سنة و ولد ابنا* 29  و دعا اسمه نوحا قائلا هذا يعزينا عن عملنا و تعب أيدينا من قبل الأرض التي لعنها الرب "    
( تك 5 : 28 – 29 )

+      إذا كلمة (( نـــــوح )) تعنى  (( راحة أو تعزية ))

+     ومن ذلك المعنى جاء الهدف من طلب كاهن الله العلي في عهد النعمة من اجل المنتقلين أن يهبهم النياح الأبدي – وذلك سواء كان في اوشية الراقدين أو بعد صلاة المجمع المقدس بالقداس الإلهي المبارك ..

+     وهذا يعنى أن الأب الكاهن ومعه الشعب يطلبون من الرب أن يتفضل فيهب الراقدين الراحة عوضا عن أتعابهم في هذا العالم الذي انتقلوا منة إلي العالم الآخر بعد جهاد متواصل ومبارك ...

+     وقد كان " نـــــوح "  بالفعل راحة بل تعزية لا لنفسة فحسب بل للآخرين أيضا ...إذ قد جاهد من اجل نفسة ومن اجل الآخرين ....

+     فمن اجل نفسة , قد شهد الرب الالة لصلاحه فحفظة ومن معه من الطوفان الذي حل بالعالم الشرير آنذاك – بل أن الوحي الإلهي أكدها بقولة "  و اما نوح فوجد نعمة في عيني الرب "  ( تك 6 : 8 ) 
بل ها سفر النبى حزقيال يرسم لنا صورة بهية عن صلاح نــــوح إذ يعدة الرب فى عداد الصالحين فيقول " و كانت الي كلمة الرب قائلة* 13  يا ابن آدم إن اخطات الي ارض و خانت خيانة فمددت يدي عليها و كسرت لها قوام الخبز و ارسلت عليها الجوع و قطعت منها الإنسان و الحيوان* 14  و كان فيها هؤلاء الرجال الثلاثة نوح و دانيال و أيوب فانهم إنما يخلصون أنفسهم ببرهم يقول السيد الرب "  
  ( حز 14 : 12 – 14 )

وكما ان نــــوح راحة لنفسة فهو راحة للآخرين أيضا إذ ظل مجاهدا مدة مائة وعشرين سنة من اجل إراحة الآخرين لا فقط فى صناعة الفلك ولكن أيضا فى المناداة ومحاولة إقناع الناس ان يتوبوا وان يرجعوا عن غيهم وشرورهم وفساد قلوبهم ليحفظوا حياتهم فى سلام وراحة زمنية وأبدية 

+     ويمكن القول ان " نـــــوح "  أصبح الاب الثانى للبشرية بعد آدم إذ يسجل الوحي الإلهي أنة بعد خروجه من السفينة ومن معه قائلا " و بنى نوح مذبحا للرب و اخذ من كل البهائم الطاهرة و من كل الطيور الطاهرة و اصعد محرقات على المذبح* 21  فتنسم الرب رائحة الرضا و قال الرب في قلبه لا أعود العن الأرض أيضا من اجل الإنسان لان تصور قلب الإنسان شرير منذ حداثته و لا أعود أيضا أميت كل حي كما فعلت* 22  مدة كل أيام الأرض زرع و حصاد و برد و حر و صيف و شتاء و نهار و ليل لا تزال "  ( تك 8 : 20 – 22 )
"   و بارك الله نوحا و بنيه و قال لهم اثمروا و اكثروا و املاوا الارض* 2  و لتكن خشيتكم و رهبتكم على كل حيوانات الارض و كل طيور السماء مع كل ما يدب على الارض و كل اسماك البحر قد دفعت إلى أيديكم* 3  كل دابة حية تكون لكم طعاما كالعشب الأخضر دفعت إليكم الجميع* 4  غير ان لحما بحياته دمه لا تأكلوه* 5  و اطلب أنا دمكم لانفسكم فقط من يد كل حيوان اطلبه و من يد الإنسان اطلب نفس الإنسان من يد الإنسان أخيه* 6  سافك دم الإنسان بالإنسان يسفك دمه لان الله على صورته عمل الإنسان* 7  فاثمروا انتم و اكثروا و توالدوا في الارض و تكاثروا فيها "     ( تك 9 : 1 – 7 )

+     حقا لقد كان (( نــــــوح )) راحة لنفسة وللآخرين كما كان يعنى اسمه أيضا في اللغة السامية ​


----------



## غصن زيتون (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع : الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

 
                                                           ســـــــــــــــام
                                                             ++++++

هو الابن الاكبر للبار نوح .....

+  وإسم (( ســــام )) يرؤحع الى اللغة العبرية ويعنى (( إسم )) ويبدو ان نوح إذ كان رجلا كاملا فى اجيالة وبار ( تك 6 : 9 ).. رأى ان يطلق على بكرة هذا الاسم (( ســـــام )) الذى يعنى (( إسما )) اى الذى سيجعل اسم نوح باقيا فى لفظة ومعناة ...

+  ففى لفظة : اى عندما يطلق اسم سام سيطلق بعدة اسم ابية فيقال سام ابن نوح .

+  أما فى معناة : فهو يعنى إسم أبية من جهة الصلاح . فلم يذكر الكتاب المقدس عن سام  اى سيرة غير حسنة بل بالعكس ذكرت كلمة الله انة استحق البركة والدعاء الصالح من ابية نوح البار عندما علم عن حكمة تصرفة واخية يافث بل عن إكرامهما لة , إذ عندما سمعا من أخيهما حام ما اصاب والدهما نوح من ضعف ومهانة عندما سكر وتعرى يقول الوحى الالهى مسجلا " و ابتدا نوح يكون فلاحا و غرس كرما* 21  و شرب من الخمر فسكر و تعرى داخل خبائه* 22  فابصر حام ابو كنعان عورة ابيه و اخبر اخويه خارجا* 23  فاخذ سام و يافث الرداء و وضعاه على اكتافهما و مشيا الى الوراء و سترا عورة ابيهما و وجهاهما الى الوراء فلم يبصرا عورة ابيهما* 24  فلما استيقظ نوح من خمره علم ما فعل به ابنه الصغير* 25  فقال ملعون كنعان عبد العبيد يكون لاخوته* 26  و قال مبارك الرب اله سام و ليكن كنعان عبدا لهم* 27  ليفتح الله ليافث فيسكن في مساكن سام و ليكن كنعان عبدا لهم "     ( تك 9 : 20 – 27 )

+  اذا لقد كان سام ذا اسما حسن إسم مبارك ...

+  وكلمة إسم كثير ما تعنى شُهرة إما شُهرة حسنة او شُهرة سيئة وهذا ما عناة الكتاب المقدس فى قولة " كان في الارض طغاة في تلك الايام و بعد ذلك ايضا اذ دخل بنو الله على بنات الناس و ولدن لهم اولادا هؤلاء هم الجبابرة الذين منذ الدهر ذوو اسم "     (  تك 4 : 6  )

+  ما اجمل ان نحافظ على بهاء ونورانية الإسم الحسن الذى دُعى علينا ألا وهو إسم المسيح إلهنا الذى لة المجد السرمدى بل ليت كلا منا يسلك مدققا فى كل شىء مراعيا جلال وبهاء هذا الاسم الحسن الذى دُعى علينا لكى يؤول كل ذلك الى مجد إلهنا الذى " بة نحيا ونتحرك " بل ايضا عملا بقول مخلصنا الصالح " فليضىء نوركم هكذا قدام الناس لكى يروا اعمالكم الحسنة ويمجدوا اباكم الذى فى السموات "  ( مت 5 : 16 )

+  حقا إن كلمة الاسم لها معان شتى وإن إسم ســــام لة دلالتة .. وإن كلمة (( ســــام )) تُعنى إسمـــاً وكان اسما على مسمى 

+ "  مبارك هو إسمك يا رب فليكن طول النهار تلاوتى "
           ( مز 119 : 97 )​


----------



## غصن زيتون (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع : الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

  
                                                   حـــــــــــــــــام 
                                                    ++++++++


+  (( حـــام  ))  إسم عبري  أي يرجع إلى اللغة العبرية ومعناة ((( حامى أو ساخن )))

+  وهذا الاسم انطبق على صاحبة حام من حيث تسرعة .. فهو حامى ومستعجل في تصرفة وهذا ما دعاة ألا يتريث في أمر والدة , فلم يفكر بهدوء كيف يحرص على كرامة والدة فلا يشهر به ولا يكشف سرة أمام أخوية ..

+  كان يجب أن يستلهم  القدير بأن يرشده كيف يتصرف بحكمة وهدوء وعقل , فيكون تصرفة هادئا مملوءا بالحكمة والرزانة لا بالتهور والتسرع والسخونة ..

+  لا شك أن حام لو استلهم السيد الرب وطلب إرشاده في هدوء واستخدم عقلة , باعتباره إحدى هبات القدوس الله صانع الخيرات لكان قد تصرف بالطريقة الحسنة التي تصرف بها اخية سام .. بل وكان على الأقل صمت دون أن يفشى سر والدة إلى أن يستيقظ – نوح – من خمرة فيفوق فيغطى ذاته دون أن يدرى أحد آخر – غير حام – حالة السيئ الذي آل الية بسبب شربة الخمر .. الذى ربما لم يكن يعلم ان تخميرة لثمر الكرمة سوف يغيب ذهنة ويجعلة غير قادر على التحكم في ذاته مما اخرجة عن وقارة . 

+  وهذا لا يعنى انة يجب ان نكون متراخين بالداء , لكن هذا معناة انة يجب علينا ان نتصرف بجدية ونشاط ولكن تحت سلطان الروح والعقل 

+  حقا ما احوجنا الى ان نجيب و نتصرف بعقل أكثر من ان نتصرف بسخونة أو برعونة كما تصرف حام الذى يعنى اسمة (( حامى او ساخن )) 

+  إن الوحى الالهى كثيرا ما ينادينا بل وينصحنا أن نتصرف وأن نتكلم بل وان نجيب بهدوء ورزانة لا بتسرع او سخونة او حمية الامر الذى يقول فية بمعلمنا الرسول يعقوب : "    اذا يا اخوتي الاحباء ليكن كل انسان مسرعا في الاستماع مبطئا في التكلم مبطئا في الغضب* 20  لان غضب الانسان لا يصنع بر الله "      ( يع 1 : 19 – 20 )

+  بل الم يقل فى مجال التصرف الرزين الحسن غير المتسرع بل غير الحامى الساخن "   من هو حكيم و عالم بينكم فلير اعماله بالتصرف الحسن في وداعة الحكمة "
                          ( يع 3 : 13 ) 

+ لقد جلب حام على نفسة بل وعلى نسلة لعنة لا بركة بسبب حمو تصرفة غير المتريث وفمة غير المضبوط اذ يقول الوحى "   فقال ملعون كنعان عبد العبيد يكون لاخوته* 26  و قال مبارك الرب اله سام و ليكن كنعان عبدا لهم* 27  ليفتح الله ليافث فيسكن في مساكن سام و ليكن كنعان عبدا
 لهم "                 ( تك 9 : 25 – 27 )

حقا لقد انطبق على حام الحامى الساخن كما يعنى اسمة قول الكتاب المقدس " مدينة منهدمة بلا سور الرجل الذي ليس له سلطان على روحه  "     ( امثال 25 : 28 )

+  بل وانطبق على كل من الحكيم المتريث سام والحكيم المتعقل يافث قول الوحى الالهى ايضا " البطيء الغضب خير من الجبار و مالك روحه خير ممن ياخذ مدينة  " 
 ( ام 16 : 32 ) ​


----------



## غصن زيتون (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع : الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

    يافــــث

هو اسم احد اولاد نوح الثلاثة ...
وهو إسم يرجع الى اللغة السامية , الذى يُرى انة يعطى أكثر من معنى , ابرز هذة المعانى (( جمـــــال )) وهو بهذا المعنى يشير الى جميل المشاعر والى جميل التصرف الذى سلكة يافث مع اخية سام إذاء زلة ابيهما نوح , إذ أنهما تصرفا بخلق جميلة حفاظا على كرامة وقدسية الابوة وجمالها إذ يخبرنا الوحى الالهى وذلك بالنبى موسى انهما عندما سمعا من اخيهما المتهور حام بخبر تعرى واليهما أخذ "الرداء ووضعاة على أكتافهما ومشيا الى الوراء وسترا عورة ابيهما ووجهاهما الى الوراء فلم يبصرا عورة ابيهما "

+  حقا وإن كان الكتاب المقدس لم يتعرض لمنظر وشكل يافث من الناحية الجسدية , ولكن رسم لنا صورة رائعة لجمالة من جهة الخُلق والتصرف الحسن , الامر الذى يضع امامنا المقاييس الروحية والخُلقية وهذا ما عناة الرب من حديثة عند اختيار داود ليكون ملكا على إسرائيل رافضا بقية اخوتة الذين اتصف بعضهم على الاقل بطول القامة وجمال البنية وغيرها من المقاييس الجسدية البالية التى كثيرا ما تخدع الحس الجسدى , إذ يسطر الوحى بالنبى صموئيل هذة الكلمات " و قدس يسى و بنيه و دعاهم الى الذبيحة* 6  و كان لما جاءوا انه راى الياب فقال ان امام الرب مسيحه* 7  فقال الرب لصموئيل لا تنظر الى منظره و طول قامته لاني قد رفضته لانه ليس كما ينظر الانسان لان الانسان ينظر الى العينين و اما الرب فانه ينظر الى القلب* 8  فدعا يسى ابيناداب و عبره امام صموئيل فقال و هذا ايضا لم يختره الرب* 9  و عبر يسى شمة فقال و هذا ايضا لم يختره الرب* 10  و عبر يسى بنيه السبعة امام صموئيل فقال صموئيل ليسى الرب لم يختر هؤلاء* 11  و قال صموئيل ليسى هل كملوا الغلمان فقال بقي بعد الصغير و هوذا يرعى الغنم فقال صموئيل ليسى ارسل و ات به لاننا لا نجلس حتى ياتي الى ههنا* 12  فارسل و اتى به و كان اشقر مع حلاوة العينين و حسن المنظر فقال الرب قم امسحه لان هذا هو* 13  فاخذ صموئيل قرن الدهن و مسحه في وسط اخوته و حل روح الرب على داود من ذلك اليوم فصاعدا ثم قام صموئيل و ذهب الى الرامة "       ( 1 صم 16 : 5 – 13 )

+  فاذا كان قد شهد الكتاب ان داود كان اشقر مع حلاوة العينين مع حسن المنظر , لكنة من المؤكد لم يكن هذا هو السبب لاخيار الله لة بل جمالة الداخلى , قلبة وسريرتة , إذ ان الرب لة المجد أكد  هذة الحقيقة فى قولة "  اما الرب فانه ينظر الى القلب "          ( 1 صم 16 : 7 )

+ واكدها الكتاب المقدس مرة اخرى فى عهد النعمة قائلا:
 " ثم عزله و اقام لهم داود ملكا الذي شهد له ايضا اذ قال وجدت داود بن يسى رجلا حسب قلبي الذي سيصنع كل مشيئتي "        ( اع 13 : 22 )

+  ولما عرف الحكيم سليمان ان الرب كاشف لقلوب بنى البشر وانة لة المجد يهمة امر القلب اى الانسان الباطن رأيناة يقول فى صلاتة عند تدشين بيت الله القدوس "    فاسمع انت من السماء مكان سكناك و اغفر و اعمل و اعط كل انسان حسب كل طرقه كما تعرف قلبه لانك انت وحدك قد عرفت قلوب كل بني البشر "          ( 1 ملوك 8 : 39 )

بل الم يعلمنا ايضا لة المجد حقيقة هامة تبين لنا اكثر وضوح ضرورة الاهتمام بدواخلنا اكثر من الاهتمام بالخارج إذ يقول 
" ها ملكوت الله فى داخلكم "     ( لو  17 : 21  )

·	وتمشيا مع هذة الحقيقة ألا وهى الاهتمام بالجمال الداخلى فى الانسان قال الروح القدس فى نصائحة الى النساء "و لا تكن زينتكن الزينة الخارجية من ضفر الشعر و التحلي بالذهب و لبس الثياب* 4  بل انسان القلب الخفي في العديمة الفساد زينة الروح الوديع الهادئ الذي هو قدام الله كثير
    الثمن "        ( 1 بط 3 : 3 – 4  )

·	وامام هذة الحقيقة التى عرفها جيدا رجل الصلاة داود صرخ من اعماقة راجيا ومصليا " قلباً نقياً اخلق فىَ يا الله" 
·	حقا لقد كان اسم يافث ذا اسم حسن جميل حمل بين طياتة سماتة الداخلية الجميلة التى يعنيها هذا الاسم فى بعض معانية ((( جمال )))​


----------



## غصن زيتون (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع : الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

ابرام – إبراهيم
إبرآم : -
ومعناة (( الأب الرفيع ))  او  ((  الأب المُكرم  )) .....

•	( 1 ) الأب الرفيع : -

ومن يدرس حياة إبرآم أى حياة ابينا إبراهيم تفصيليا , يرى أن معنى إسم  إبرام (( الاب الرفيع )) ينطبق علية تماما وذلك لرفعة إيمانة وأعمالة ..

•	فمن جهة رفعة إيمانة تتجلى فى تسليمة الكامل لمشيئة السيد الرب فى حياتة , فإذ دعاة أن يخرج من ارضة تاركا اهلة وعشيرتة , لم يناقش ولم يحسب للهجرة حسابا , إذ ان امرا واحدا كان يشغل تفكيرة يتركز فى إيمانة وثقتة بان الذى دعاة الى الخروج والى الهجرة قادر ان يتولى امرة , حاضرة و مستقبلة ...
•	وها النبى موسى يُسطر بالروح هذة الحقيقة قائلا :" و قال الرب لابرام اذهب من ارضك و من عشيرتك و من بيت ابيك الى الارض التي اريك* 2  فاجعلك امة عظيمة و اباركك و اعظم اسمك و تكون بركة* 3  و ابارك مباركيك و لاعنك العنه و تتبارك فيك جميع قبائل الارض* 4  فذهب ابرام كما قال له الرب و ذهب معه لوط و كان ابرام ابن خمس و سبعين سنة لما خرج من حاران* 5  فاخذ ابرام ساراي امراته و لوطا ابن اخيه و كل مقتنياتهما التي اقتنيا و النفوس التي امتلكا في حاران و خرجوا ليذهبوا الى ارض كنعان فاتوا الى ارض كنعان* 6  و اجتاز ابرام في الارض الى مكان شكيم الى بلوطة مورة و كان الكنعانيون حينئذ في الارض* 7  و ظهر الرب لابرام و قال لنسلك اعطي هذه الارض فبنى هناك مذبحا للرب الذي ظهر له* 8  ثم نقل من هناك الى الجبل شرقي بيت ايل و نصب خيمته و له بيت ايل من المغرب و عاي من المشرق فبنى هناك مذبحا للرب و دعا باسم الرب* 9  ثم ارتحل ابرام ارتحالا متواليا نحو الجنوب "          (  تك 12 : 1 – 9  )

•	بل إن الوحى الالهى بمعلمنا الرسول بولس يشهد لهذة الحقيقة مبينا أن الهجرة فى ظل التسليم الكامل والثقة السامية إنما هو برهان رفعة إيمانة وثقتة وطاعتة الكاملة فهوذا يقول " بالايمان ابراهيم لما دعي اطاع ان يخرج الى المكان الذي كان عتيدا ان ياخذه ميراثا فخرج و هو لا يعلم الى اين ياتي  "  

    ( عب 11 : 8 – 10  )

•	بل تتجلى رفعة إيمانة التى تفوق كل ثقة بشرية , وذلك فى شروعة بتقديم إبنة الحبيب إسحق ذبيحة للرب تنفيذا لأمر جلالة الاقدس وحول ذلك الامر سطر الروح القدس بمعلمنا الرسول بولس قائلا " بالايمان قدم ابراهيم اسحق و هو مجرب قدم الذي قبل المواعيد وحيده* 18  الذي قيل له انه باسحق يدعى لك نسل* 19  اذ حسب ان الله قادر على الاقامة من الاموات ايضا الذين منهم اخذه ايضا في مثال  " 
  ( عب 11 : 17 – 19 )

•	رأينا اذا ان إبراهيم الذى هو إبرام (( الاب الرفيع فى إيمانة )) 
•	بل ها روح المسيح إلهنا لة المجد يشهد أيضا عن عظمة ورفعة أعمال أبينا إبراهيم وذلك بمعلمنا الرسول يعقوب " و لكن هل تريد ان تعلم ايها الانسان الباطل ان الايمان بدون اعمال ميت* 21  الم يتبرر ابراهيم ابونا بالاعمال اذ قدم اسحاق ابنه على المذبح* 22  فترى ان الايمان عمل مع اعماله و بالاعمال اكمل الايمان* 23  و تم الكتاب القائل فامن ابراهيم بالله فحسب له برا و دعي خليل الله* 24  ترون اذا انه بالاعمال يتبرر الانسان لا بالايمان وحده "  ( يع 2 : 20 – 24 )

*  حقا إن إبرآم وهو الاب الرفيع لا فى إيمانة المطلق فحسب ولكن فى عظمة أعمالة أيضا ...​


----------



## غصن زيتون (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع : الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

•	( 2 ) – الأب المكرم 

وهذة ايضا حقيقة لاقت أهلها فهو المكرم من القدير القدوس لة المجد .... كما انة (( الأب المكرم )) من الناس ايضا ....

*  الأب المكرم من الله القدير : ولتأكيد هذة الحقيقة نسجل موقف القدير لة المجد من إبراهيم إزاء مدينتى سدوم و عمورة , إذ يقول الوحى الإلهى ان  الله تمجد إسمة قال لإبراهيم "   فقال الرب هل اخفي عن ابراهيم ما انا فاعله* 18  و ابراهيم يكون امة كبيرة و قوية و يتبارك به جميع امم الارض* 19  لاني عرفته لكي يوصي بنيه و بيته من بعده ان يحفظوا طريق الرب ليعملوا برا و عدلا لكي ياتي الرب لابراهيم بما تكلم به* 20  و قال الرب ان صراخ سدوم و عمورة قد كثر و خطيتهم قد عظمت جدا* 21  انزل و ارى هل فعلوا بالتمام حسب صراخها الاتي الي و الا فاعلم* 22  و انصرف الرجال من هناك و ذهبوا نحو سدوم و اما ابراهيم فكان لم يزل قائما امام الرب  "   ( تك 18 : 17 – 22 ) 

•	بل ناهيك عن احداث تبرهن كيف كان إبراهيم مكرما من الله , كقبولة لشفاعتة التوسلية من أجل أهل سدوم وعمورة 

•	كذلك فى مجال حديثة عن الغنى ولعازر إذ يسطر الوحى بمعلمنا الرسول لوقا قائلا " فمات المسكين و حملته الملائكة الى حضن ابراهيم و مات الغني ايضا و دفن* 23  فرفع عينيه في الجحيم و هو في العذاب و راى ابراهيم من بعيد و لعازر في حضنه* 24  فنادى و قال يا ابي ابراهيم ارحمني و ارسل لعازر ليبل طرف اصبعه بماء و يبرد لساني لاني معذب في هذا اللهيب* 25  فقال ابراهيم يا ابني اذكر انك استوفيت خيراتك في حياتك و كذلك لعازر البلايا و الان هو يتعزى و انت تتعذب* 26  و فوق هذا كله بيننا و بينكم هوة عظيمة قد اثبتت حتى ان الذين يريدون العبور من ههنا اليكم لا يقدرون و لا الذين من هناك يجتازون الينا* 27  فقال اسالك اذا يا ابت ان ترسله الى بيت ابي* 28  لان لي خمسة اخوة حتى يشهد لهم لكيلا ياتوا هم ايضا الى موضع العذاب هذا* 29  قال له ابراهيم عندهم موسى و الانبياء ليسمعوا منهم* 30  فقال لا يا ابي ابراهيم بل اذا مضى اليهم واحد من الاموات يتوبون* 31  فقال له ان كانوا لا يسمعون من موسى و الانبياء و لا ان قام واحد من الاموات يصدقون " 

  ( لو 16 : 22 – 31 )

•	(( الأب المكرم )) من الناس :  لقد سجل الكتاب المقدس الكثير من المواقف التى تؤكد الكرامة التى نالها إبراهيم فى ظل رضاء القدير علية وذلك من الناس ايضا .. حتى صار واضحا أمامنا بركات الاية القائلة "  الان يقول الرب حاشا لي فاني اكرم الذين يكرمونني و الذين يحتقرونني يصغرون " 
 ( 1 صم 2 : 30 )

* حقا إن إبرام يعنى (( الرجل الرفيع )) و (( الرجل المُكرم )) وقد كان إبرام الذى هو إبراهيم أب الآباء هكذا رفيعا فى إيمانة واعمالة ومكرما عند الله ...​


----------



## غصن زيتون (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع : الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

تابع : - 
 إبرآم – إبراهيــــم 

إبراهيم : - 
هذة الكلمة من (( أبورهام )) ومعناها (( أبو جمهور )) وهذا ما قصدة الرب بقولة لإبراهيم " انا الله القدير سر امامي و كن كاملا* 2  فاجعل عهدي بيني و بينك و اكثرك كثيرا جدا* 3  فسقط ابرام على وجهه و تكلم الله معه قائلا* 4  اما انا فهوذا عهدي معك و تكون ابا لجمهور من الامم* 5  فلا يدعى اسمك بعد ابرام بل يكون اسمك ابراهيم لاني اجعلك ابا لجمهور من الامم* 6  و اثمرك كثيرا جدا و اجعلك امما و ملوك منك يخرجون "    ( تك 17 : 1 – 6 )

*  وهذا ما حدث بالفعل إذ وُلد لإبراهيم لا إسماعيل فحسب بل واسحق الذى قال الرب من جهتة "   و اباركها و اعطيك ايضا منها ابنا اباركها فتكون امما و ملوك شعوب منها يكونون* 17  فسقط ابراهيم على وجهه و ضحك و قال في قلبه هل يولد لابن مئة سنة و هل تلد سارة و هي بنت تسعين سنة* 18  و قال ابراهيم لله ليت اسماعيل يعيش امامك* 19  فقال الله بل سارة امراتك تلد لك ابنا و تدعو اسمه اسحق و اقيم عهدي معه عهدا ابديا لنسله من بعده* 20  و اما اسماعيل فقد سمعت لك فيه ها انا اباركه و اثمره و اكثره كثيرا جدا اثني عشر رئيسا يلد و اجعله امة كبيرة* 21  و لكن عهدي اقيمه مع اسحق الذي تلده لك سارة في هذا الوقت في السنة الاتية "
 ( تك 17 : 16 – 21 ) 

•	وبالفعل لقد صار إبراهيم أبا لجمهور كبير من البشر إذ ولد لإبنة اسحق بالإضافة لمن وُلد لإبنة إسماعيل – وُلد لاسحق وعيسو ويعقوب إثنتى عشر سبطا هم اسباط إسرائيل 
•	بل لقد صار إبراهيم لا ابا لجمهور كثير من البشر حسب الجسد فحسب عبر الدهور والاجيال بل لقد صار أبا  لجميع المؤمنين فى عهد النعمة , الامر الذى يقول فية الوحى " فان كنتم للمسيح فانتم اذا نسل ابراهيم و حسب الموعد ورثة " 
   ( غل 3 : 29 )  وذلك إذ قد  صارأبونا إبراهيم أباً للمسيح حسب الجسد تحقيقا للوحى الإلهى 
وهذا ما اشار الية الروح القدس بمعلمنا البشير متى بقولة "  كتاب ميلاد يسوع المسيح ابن داود ابن ابراهيم "    ( متى 1 : 1 )​


----------



## غصن زيتون (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع : الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

ســـــــــــارة ++++++

هى زوجة أبينا إبراهيم – ومعنى كلمة سارة فى اللغة العبرانية تعنى (( أميرة )) وهو إسم خلعة عليها الإلة الحكيم إذيقول الوحى الالهى إن الرب قال لابينا إبراهيم 
"  و قال الله لابراهيم ساراي امراتك لا تدعو اسمها ساراي بل اسمها سارة* 16  و اباركها و اعطيك ايضا منها ابنا اباركها فتكون امما و ملوك شعوب منها يكونون  "     ( تك 17 : 15 , 16 )

وهذا الاسم الجديد الذى أعطاة إياة الالة القدير الحكيم إسم ينطبق ولا شك على ما كانت ستكون علية سارة أى (( أميرة )) فقد أصبحت بمباركة الرب إلهنا
 (( أميرة )) بالفعل بل ملكة لان ملوكا و أمراء خرجوا منها ....

( أ ) -  فقد كانت سارة كزوجة , (( أميرة )) فى خضوعها لزوجها واحترامها لة , حتى انها كانت تدعوة " يا سيدى " إذ يقول الوحى الإلهى عنها فى مجال الوعد الإلهى المبارك بإنجابها نسلا رغم شيخوختها أنها قالت " فضحكت سارة في باطنها قائلة ابعد فنائي يكون لي تنعم و سيدي قد شاخ " 
 ( تك 18 : 12 ) وكانت تقصد بكلمة سيدى زوجها إبراهيم

لأجل هذا الاحترام الجزيل من سارة لزوجها إبراهيم قدمتها ايضا كنيسة المسيح لة المجد نموذجا مباركا لإحترام وطاعة الزوجة المسيحية لزوجها 
كما كانت سارة مطيعة لأبينا إبراهيم وكانت تخاطبة يا سيدى فنظر الله الى طاعتها وبارك عليها واعطاها اسحق بعد الكبر وجعل نسلها مثل نجوم السماء والرمل الذى على شاطىء البحر ...

( ب ) -  كما كانت أمنا سارة أميرة فى كرمها , لأنها ولابد إنها شاركت زوجها المضياف الكريم فى كرم محبتة وضيافتة للغرباء الذى صار بسببها مثالاً وقدوة , الامر الذى يقول فية الروح القدس بمعلمنا الرسول بولس " لا تنسوا اضافة الغرباء لان بها اضاف اناس ملائكة و هم لا يدرون "    ( عب 13 : 2 ) 
وبالفعل كانت سارة مُشاركة فى هذة البركة إذ يقول سفر التكوين أنة لما أراد إبراهيم أن يُكرم ضيوف السماء " فاسرع ابراهيم الى الخيمة الى سارة و قال اسرعي بثلاث كيلات دقيقا سميذا اعجني و اصنعي خبز ملة "       ( تك 18 : 6 ) 
لم يذكر الكتاب ان سارة إعترضت أو أنها تراخت فى تجهيزاتها للضيوف إذ يقول الوحى "   ثم ركض ابراهيم الى البقر و اخذ عجلا رخصا و جيدا و اعطاه للغلام فاسرع ليعمله* 8  ثم اخذ زبدا و لبنا و العجل الذي عمله و وضعها قدامهم و اذ كان هو واقفا لديهم تحت الشجرة اكلوا "    ( تك 18 : 7 , 8 ) 
فلو ان سارة تراجعت لما أمكن أن يضع قدام الضيوف السمائيين وليمة محبتة ...

( ج ) -  وكانت سارة (( أميرة )) فى إيمانها بالرغم من بعض الضعفات التى شابتها فى حياتها الاولى من جهة الانسال مما دفعها ان تقدم جاريتها لزوجها إبراهيم لتنال عن طريقها نسلاً ..
بل ومما دفعها الى الضحك عندما سمعت الوعد الإلهى بولادتها لإسحق رغم شيخوختها . إلا أنها تشددت فى إيمانها بعد ذلك حتى صارت مثالا ساميا بل وأميرة وبطلة من أبطال وبطلات الايمان إذ يقول الروح القدس بمعلمنا بولس " بالايمان سارة نفسها ايضا اخذت قدرة على انشاء نسل و بعد وقت السن ولدت اذ حسبت الذي وعد صادقا* 12  لذلك ولد ايضا من واحد و ذلك من ممات مثل نجوم السماء في الكثرة و كالرمل الذي على شاطئ البحر الذي لا يعد "    ( عب 11 : 11 , 12 ) 

( د ) -  بل انها صارت أميرة من جهة الروح إذ أنة جاء من نسلها فى ملىء الزمان ذلك القدوس البار ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب لة المجد الذى قال عن ذاتة " مملكتى ليست من هذا العالم " 

++  حقا لقد كانت ســـارة إسماً ومعنى ...........
++  اما كلمة ساراى إسمها الاصلى فيُعنى فى اللغة العبرية (( المجاهدة ))  فقد كانت مجاهدة بحق فقد إشتركت مع زوجها إبراهيم فى كثير من جهادة وترحالاتة ...​


----------



## غصن زيتون (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع : الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

يعـــــقـــــوب 

إسم يرجع الى اللغة العبرية ومعناة (( يعقب )) او (( يمسك العقب )) كما أنة يعنى (( يحل محل )) 
وهو إبن اسحق ابن إبراهيم , توأم أخية عيسو ...

+  جاء إسمة من الظروف التى احاطت ولادتة إذ يقول الوحى الالهى " فلما كملت ايامها لتلد اذا في بطنها توامان* 25  فخرج الاول احمر كله كفروة شعر فدعوا اسمه عيسو* 26  و بعد ذلك خرج اخوه و يده قابضة بعقب عيسو فدعي اسمه يعقوب و كان اسحق ابن ستين سنة لما ولدتهما "       (  تك 25 : 24 – 26 )

+  وللدارس لحياة يعقوب من هذة الزاوية يمكن ان يرى فية إحداث التعقب أو إحلالة محل الغير بطريقة متكررة 

( أ ) -  فقد تعقب أخاة عيسو وأخذ منة البكورية التى هى من نصيب وحق الابن البكر , أى الذى خرج الى العالم أولا من بطن امة وحل محل أخية فى ذلك الامر بطريقة غير أخوية إذ إنتهز فرصة رجوع عيسو وإعيائة ورفض ان يعطية طعاما إلا بعد ان تنازل لة عن البكورية وفى ذلك سطر الوحى الإلهى قائلا " فاحب اسحق عيسو لان في فمه صيدا و اما رفقة فكانت تحب يعقوب* 29  و طبخ يعقوب طبيخا فاتى عيسو من الحقل و هو قد اعيا* 30  فقال عيسو ليعقوب اطعمني من هذا الاحمر لاني قد اعييت لذلك دعي اسمه ادوم* 31  فقال يعقوب بعني اليوم بكوريتك* 32  فقال عيسو ها انا ماض الى الموت فلماذا لي بكورية* 33  فقال يعقوب احلف لي اليوم فحلف له فباع بكوريته ليعقوب* 34  فاعطى يعقوب عيسو خبزا و طبيخ عدس فاكل و شرب و قام و مضى فاحتقر عيسو البكورية "     ( تك 25 : 29 – 34 )
ومن ذلك يتضح إنة إنطبق إسم يعقوب على تصرفة هذا من حيث تعقبة لأخية منتهزا فرصة جوعة وإعيائة كما انة إنطبق علية من حيث انة (( حل محل )) أخية فى البكورية إذ صارت لة بدلا من أخية الاكبر منة ..

+  كما انة تعقب اخاة فى بركة أبيهما إسحق وحل محلة فى أخذ البركة التى قصد اسحق ان يعطيها لابنة عيسو الذى كان يحبة اكثر من يعقوب وذلك بإيعاز من امهما رفقة التى كانت تحب يعقوب اكثر من عيسو مستغلين فى ذلك شيخوخة اسحق وعينية الكليلتين , حيث ألبثت رفقة إبنها يعقوب ثياب عيسو اخية الفاخرة وغطت ملمسة بشعر وفى ذلك يقول الكتاب المقدس "   و اخذت رفقة ثياب عيسو ابنها الاكبر الفاخرة التي كانت عندها في البيت و البست يعقوب ابنها الاصغر* 16  و البست يديه و ملاسة عنقه جلود جديي المعزى* 17  و اعطت الاطعمة و الخبز التي صنعت في يد يعقوب ابنها "
            ( تك  27 : 15 – 17 )
وإذ قدم الطعام لأبية بخديعة ومكر وكأنة عيسو يقول الوحى الالهى " فقال له اسحق ابوه تقدم و قبلني يا ابني* 27  فتقدم و قبله فشم رائحة ثيابه و باركه و قال انظر رائحة ابني كرائحة حقل قد باركه الرب* 28  فليعطك الله من ندى السماء و من دسم الارض و كثرة حنطة و خمر* 29  ليستعبد لك شعوب و تسجد لك قبائل كن سيدا لاخوتك و ليسجد لك بنو امك ليكن لاعنوك ملعونين و مباركوك مباركين " 
   ( تك 27 : 26 – 29 )

وقد أكد اسحق بركتة لإبنة يعقوب بالرغم من علمة بعد ذلك بالحقيقة إذ يقول الكتاب أن اسحق قال عن يعقوب إبنة " نعم ويكون مباركاً "   ( تك 27 : 33  ) 

+  وقد إعترف عيسو بتعقب اخية يعقوب لة أكثر من مرة إذ قال " الا ان اسمه دعي يعقوب فقد تعقبني الان مرتين اخذ بكوريتي و هوذا الان قد اخذ بركتي ثم قال اما ابقيت لي بركة "   ( تك 27 : 36 )

وتعقب خالة لابان ايضا فبعد ان خدم خالة أربعة عشر سنة من اجل ليئة وراحيل زوجتية إتفق مع خالة لابان ان تكون اجرتة مقابل رعايتة لغنمة 
فإذ بيعقوب يصنع حيلة بها استطاع ان يأخذ كل ما هو قوى من غنم خالة فى ظل اتفاقة معة الامر الذى يقول فية سفر التكوين " فاخذ يعقوب لنفسه قضبانا خضرا من لبنى و لوز و دلب و قشر فيها خطوطا بيضا كاشطا عن البياض الذي على القضبان* 38  و اوقف القضبان التي قشرها في الاجران في مساقي الماء حيث كانت الغنم تجيء لتشرب تجاه الغنم لتتوحم عند مجيئها لتشرب* 39  فتوحمت الغنم عند القضبان و ولدت الغنم مخططات و رقطا و بلقا* 40  و افرز يعقوب الخرفان و جعل وجوه الغنم الى المخطط و كل اسود بين غنم لابان و جعل له قطعانا وحده و لم يجعلها مع غنم لابان* 41  و حدث كلما توحمت الغنم القوية ان يعقوب وضع القضبان امام عيون الغنم في الاجران لتتوحم بين القضبان* 42  و حين استضعفت الغنم لم يضعها فصارت الضعيفة للابان و القوية ليعقوب* 43  فاتسع الرجل كثيرا جدا و كان له غنم كثير و جوار و عبيد و جمال و حمير "   ( تك 30 : 37 – 43 )

+ حقا لقد كان يعقوب فى بعض مراحل حياتة متعقبا لغيرة – كما يدل إسمة ....​


----------



## غصن زيتون (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

يوســــــــف

هو ابن يعقوب . اول من ولدتة زوجتة المحبوبة راحيل التى كانت عاقرا عدة سنوات ومن فرحة راحيل بة اسمتة
 (( يوسف )) قائلة " يزدنى الرب ابنا اخر " 

·	وكلمة يوسف اسم يرجع الى اللغة العبرية ومعناة 
   (( يزيد ))

·	وإن كان السيد الرب قد حقق لراحيل رغبتها بأن يزيدها ابنا آخر إلا اننا نرى من حياة يوسف المباركة أن إسمة كان ينطبق علية شخصيا سواء كان ذلك من حيث إنعامات الله علية او من جهة فضائلة إذ كان يزيد عن غيرة فى سمات كثيرة نذكر منها : 
·	( 1 ) – فى مخافة الله ورفضة حياة الدنس : إن التجربة التى تعرض لها يوسف الشاب الطريد والمظلوم كانت من اقسى ما يمكن ان يتعرض لة الشباب من تجارب وبالاخص نظرا للظروف كانت تحيط بالتجربة , إذ هو شاب فى مقتبل العمر يحمل فى قلبة حنين الحرمان من والدية من امة التى سبق ان ماتت وهو صغير ومن والدة المحب كثيرا لة الذى نُزع منة ظلما وبالاخص ان هذا الظلم وقع من اقرب الناس الية وهم اخوتة الحاقدين 
·	يضاف الى ذلك ان من طلبت منة بلجاجة ان يفعل معها الفحشاء والدنس هى سيدتة التى اشترتة كعبد بواسطة فوطيفار من الاسماعليين 
سيدتة التى كانت تلح علية يوما فيوما لكنة رفض من كل قلبة الذى كان ممتلئا بمخافة القدير بل الذى كان يرفض ان يتدنس بمثل هذة الرزائل القبيحة او غيرها . 
*  ما اجمل ان نسجل كلمات الوحى الالهى فى هذا المجال إذ يقول الكتاب المقدس عن يوسف العفيف " و حدث بعد هذه الامور ان امراة سيده رفعت عينيها الى يوسف و قالت اضطجع معي* 8  فابى و قال لامراة سيده هوذا سيدي لا يعرف معي ما في البيت و كل ما له قد دفعه الى يدي* 9  ليس هو في هذا البيت اعظم مني و لم يمسك عني شيئا غيرك لانك امراته فكيف اصنع هذا الشر العظيم و اخطئ الى الله* 10  و كان اذ كلمت يوسف يوما فيوما انه لم يسمع لها ان يضطجع بجانبها ليكون معها "    ( تك 39 : 7 – 10 )
·	بل وما اجمل حكمتة التى عالج بها هذا الامر عندما ضيقت علية الخناق طالبة منة ارتكاب الخطية والاثم معها , إذ انة لم يهادن الخطية ولم يتحاور معها . بل إذ أمسكت بثوبة طالبة منة ان ينفذ مطلبها السيىء يقول الوحى " فترك ثوبه في يدها و هرب و خرج الى 
    خارج "   ( تك 39 : 12 )
*  ما اكثر حكمتة ورغبتة الحقيقية فى حياة الطهارة والبر لقد نفذ هذا التصرف المثالى المبارك مقدما الذى قدمة الروح القدس فى عهد النعمة فى نصيحة حكيمة وغالية يجب ان يتحلى بها كل شاب مسيحى وكل شابة مسيحية يبتغى وتبتغى حياة الطهارة تلك التى فاة بها معلمنا الرسول بولس الى تلميذة الاسقف الشاب تيموثاوس " و ليتجنب الاثم كل من يسمي اسم المسيح " ( 2 تيمو 2 : 19 ) ​


----------



## غصن زيتون (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

تابـــــــــــع 

( 2 ) – فى صفحة وغفرانة : لقد كان يوسف فى هذة الفضيلة يزيد – كما كان يعنى اسمة – عن الكثيرين ليس فى عهدة فقط بل وفى عهد الشريعة الموسوية ,,,,
·	لقد جاء الية اخوتة فى مصر ازلاء محتاجين وسجدوا لة بوجوههم على الارض كصاحب سلطان وهم لا يعلمون انة اخوهم يوسف الذى سبق ان تنكروا لة وغدروا بة إلا انة عرفهم شخصيا ولم يظهر لهم ذاتة فى البداية معاملا اياهم بنوع من الجفاء الشكلى الظاهرى لغاية حكيمة 
لكن لم يصنع نعهم شرا ولا جازاهم عن شر بشر بل اعطاهم ما جاءوا من اجلة مجانا آمرا " ان تملا اوعيتهم قمحا و ترد فضة كل واحد الى عدله و ان يعطوا زادا للطريق ففعل لهم هكذا " 
( تك 42 : 25 )
*     بل هلم نطلع على مشاعر قلبة الغفور المتسامح إذ يخبرنا الوحى الالهى انة لما طلب إحضار شقيقة بنيامين مقابل ان يبقى عندة احدهم كرهينة لحين إحضارة وقد اصابهم الهلع والخوف قائلين " بعضهم لبعض حقا اننا مذنبون الى اخينا الذي راينا ضيقة نفسه لما استرحمنا و لم نسمع لذلك جاءت علينا هذه الضيقة* 22  فاجابهم راوبين قائلا الم اكلمكم قائلا لا تاثموا بالولد و انتم لم تسمعوا فهوذا دمه يطلب* 23  و هم لم يعلموا ان يوسف فاهم لان الترجمان كان بينهم "     ( تك 42 : 21 – 23 )
·	بل لعلنا نُمعن النظر ونتفحص بنعمة روح إلهنا عبارات الصفح والغفران التى فاة بها يوسف ذو القلب المتسامح الصافى والتى ايضا بها يزيد – كما يعنى اسمة – عن كثيرين ممن اتسمت حياتهم بفضيلة الصفح والمغفرة للآخرين عبر الدهور والاجيال سواء كان ذلك فى العهد القديم او العهد الجديد فأذ كشف يوسف عن شخصيتة لإخوتة قائلا " انا يوسف اخوكم الذي بعتموه الى مصر* 5  و الان لا تتاسفوا و لا تغتاظوا لانكم بعتموني الى هنا لانه لاستبقاء حياة ارسلني الله قدامكم* 6  لان للجوع في الارض الان سنتين و خمس سنين ايضا لا تكون فيها فلاحة و لا حصاد* 7  فقد ارسلني الله قدامكم ليجعل لكم بقية في الارض و ليستبقي لكم نجاة عظيمة* 8  فالان ليس انتم ارسلتموني الى هنا بل الله و هو قد جعلني ابا لفرعون و سيدا لكل بيته و متسلطا على كل ارض مصر* 9  اسرعوا و اصعدوا الى ابي و قولوا له هكذا يقول ابنك يوسف قد جعلني الله سيدا لكل مصر انزل الي لا تقف* 10  فتسكن في ارض جاسان و تكون قريبا مني انت و بنوك و بنو بنيك و غنمك و بقرك و كل ما لك* 11  و اعولك هناك لانه يكون ايضا خمس سنين جوعا لئلا تفتقر انت و بيتك و كل ما لك "  ( تك 45 : 4 – 11 ) 
·	بل لعلنا ننصت بإمعان بل بإعجاب بل بغيرة روحية وذلك الى كلماتى الطيبة التى قالها لإخوتة إجابة لمطلب قلوبهم الشاعرة باستحقاقهم للعقاب 
·	حقا ما اجمل حياة التسامح والصفح والغفران . إنها من السمات والصفات المسيحية الحقيقية بل المنيرة . بل والتى تحمل بين طياتها بركات زمنية وأبدية للمتسمين المتصفين بها 
·	وما اكثر حاجتنا لهذة الفضيلة المسيحية المباركة فى حياتنا . ​


----------



## غصن زيتون (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

( 3 ) – فى إكرامة لوالدية واهتمامة بخاصتة : 

      بالرغم من ان يوسف الصفوح العفيف قضى الكثير من حياتة كرجل بعيدا عن والدية واخوتة , إذ انة القى فى البئر غدرا ومنة الى مصر وهو فى السابعة عشر من عمرة إلا ان لإصالتة التى زاد فيها عن كثيرين لم ينسى حق الابوة ولا لما للقرابة من حق علية . فإذ حدث هذا الجوع العظيم الذى دفع يعقوب أباة ان يرسل إخوتة الى مصر التى كان يوسف نظرا لتقواة وطهارتة وحكمتة سيدا ومتسلطا عليها ...
     اراد يوسف فى إخلاصة ان ينقذ والدة واخوتة ومن وما لهم من الجوع . قائلا " اسرعوا و اصعدوا الى ابي و قولوا له هكذا يقول ابنك يوسف قد جعلني الله سيدا لكل مصر انزل الي لا تقف* 10  فتسكن في ارض جاسان و تكون قريبا مني انت و بنوك و بنو بنيك و غنمك و بقرك و كل ما لك* 11  و اعولك هناك لانه يكون ايضا خمس سنين جوعا لئلا تفتقر انت و بيتك و كل ما لك " ( تك 45 : 9 – 11 )
·	بل ما اجمل اللقاء الحار والرائع الذى لآقى بة يوسف أباة عندما جاء الى ارض مصر إذ يقول الوحى الالهى " فشد يوسف مركبته و صعد لاستقبال اسرائيل ابيه الى جاسان و لما ظهر له وقع على عنقه و بكى على عنقه زمانا " 
( تك 46 – 29 )
·	بل وإذ اسكنهم فى افضل ارض مصر ارض جاسان , ارض رعمسيس , ويقول الوحى عن إخلاصة لابية واخوتة 
" و عال يوسف اباه و اخوته و كل بيت ابيه بطعام على حسب الاولاد "         ( تك 47 : 12 ) 
·	وهكذا يطول الحديث عن ما فعلة يوسف من إكرام لوالدة وإخوتة إذ أكرمة حتى بعد موتة منفذا رغبتة ووصيتة بل عهد لة بأن يدفنة ليس فى ارض مصر بل فى ارض كنعان فى مقبرة آبائة الامر الذى استحق من اجلة ان ينال يوسف بركة إكرام الوالدين 
·	بالحقيقة ما اكثر الغبضة والطوبى التى استحقها الصديق يوسف إذ صنع خيرا إذاء والدة وإخوتة 
·	لا شك ان هناك صفات اخرى فى حياة البار المحب يوسف . لم نتعرض لها هنا وهى تؤكد انة اسم لاقى اهلة وهو (( يزيـــد )) سواء كان من جهة الفضيلة والتقوى والايمان بل من جهة البركات التى نالها فى ظل صبرة ايضا وطاعتة وامانتة 

ولإلهنا القدوس كل مجد فى كنيستة المقدسة الى الابد ..​


----------



## غصن زيتون (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

أحبائى
سلام ونعمة 
فكرت ان أزيد عدد الاسماء من الكتاب المقدس ومن الاسماء العامة المسيحية 
لذا سأكتب لكم بعض الاسماء ومعانيها وحسب الترتيب الابجدى 
وسأقتصر المعانى دون الدخول فى تفاصيلها 
وسنأخذ الحروف الابجدية بالترتيب وكل حرف منها يضم اسماء الذكور ومعانيها ثم اسماء الاناث ومعانيها​
صلــوا من اجلى


----------



## غصن زيتون (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

1 - حرف ((  أ  )) 


أسماء الذكور

1 - أبانوب	أبو الذهب

2 - أبرآم	الأب العالي
الأب الرفيع
الأب المكرم

3 - إبراهيم (أبراهام)	أبو جمهور كثيرين

4 - أثناسيوس	خالد

5 - أخنوخ	مدرب
مروض
ماهر
محنك
مكرس

6 - آدم	انسان
الجنس البشري
أحمر
التراب الأحمر

7 - إدوارد	حارس غني

8 - إرميا	الرب يثبت
الرب يؤسس

9 - إسحق	ضحك

10 - أغابوس	محبوب​


----------



## غصن زيتون (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

11 - إغاثون
	صالح
جيد
حسن
هو بعينه

12 - أغناطيوس
	وريث

13 - إفرايم	
مثمر
خصب


14 - ألبرت
	نبيل
نير
ذكي
ساطع
شهير
شريف
مشرق
متألق​


----------



## غصن زيتون (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

15 - ألفي
	محام
ناصح

16 - إليشع
	الله خلاص

17 - أمبروسيوس	
إلهي
رائع
كاهن
بصار
متنبيء

18 - آمون
	دائم
ثابت
أزلي أبدي

19 - أمونيوس
	الدائم
الأزلي
 الأبدي
السرمدي

20 - أناسطاسيوس (أناسطاسي)
	القائم

21 - أندراوس
	رجل حقاً
رجل بحق
متمتع بصفات الرجل الحق (قوي - شجاع - شريف)

22 - أنسيمس
	نافع

23 - أولمباس
	عطية زيوس
عطية الله

24 - إيسيذوروس
	هبة من ايزيس

25 - إيليا
	إلهي يهوه​


----------



## غصن زيتون (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

26 - أيوب
	مكروه
مضطهد
متوجع
نايح

27 - ابيفانيوس (أبي فام) (فام)	
الظاهر
المتجلي

28 - ارسانيوس
	مكتمل الرجولة
شهم
شجاع
ضليع

29 - ارسطوبولس	
خير مشير

30 - ارشيلاوس (ارخيلاوس) (ارشيلا)	
رئيس الشعب
حاكم الشعب

31 - استاورو	
صليب

32 - اسطفانوس (اسطفان)
	تاج
اكليل من الزهور

33 - اشعياء	
الرب يخلص

34 - اكليمندس
	رقيق
حليم
لطيف
معتدل
رحيم
رؤوف​


----------



## غصن زيتون (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

35 - الاكسندر (الاسكندر)
	حامي البشر
المدافع عن البشر

36 - الفريد
	محام
ناصح

37 - الفونس
	شهير

38 - اليعازر	
الله قد أعان
الله عون

39 - انطونيوس
	انطوني
انطون
توني
عوض

40 - اوغسطس
	المبجل
الموقر
الجليل

41 - اوغسطينوس
	محترم
مبجل
موقر
جليل​


----------



## غصن زيتون (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

أسماء الإناث

1 - أجيا (أجيه)
	قديسة

2 - أجينس	
نقية
طاهرة

3 - أديلا (أديل)	
نبيلة

4 - أغابي	
محبة

5 - إكساني
	غريبة

6 - إلزي	
نبيلة

7 - إلفيرا
	نصيحة
مشورة مؤذية
خطة جنية
خطة خبيثة

8 - أليس
	نبل
نباله
نبيله
فخامة
شهامة

9 - إميلي
	عشيرة
زمرة
جماعة​


----------



## غصن زيتون (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

10 - آن (حنه)(أني)	هو النطق الأنجليزي أو الفرنسي للاسم العبراني حنه
حنان
نعمة إلهية
فضل
منة
كياسة
جمال
حسن
امتياز
حنونة

11 - أنجيل (إنجي)(انجيلينا)(انجيليكا)
	ملاك
رسول
ساعي

12 - أنسطاسية
	قيامة
بعث

13 - أوفوميا	
مديحة
ذات الصيت الحسن

14 - أولجا
	قديسة
مقدسة
تقية

15 - إيسيدورا	
عطية من ايزيس
هبة ايزيس
منحة من ايزيس
انعام من ايزيس

16 - إيفا	
حياه


17 - إيفيت
	حواء الصغيرة

18 - إيلونا
	جميلة

19 - إيلين (هيلين)(هيلانه)(لينا) 
	اللامعة
الرائعة
الساطعة
المتألقة
النيرة
والدة الملك قسطنطين التي كان لها الفضل في اكتشاف الصليب المقدس​


----------



## غصن زيتون (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

20 - ادروسيس
	حفل
اجتماع

21 - استير
	سيدة صغيرة
كوكب ألآس
نبات عطري

22 - الكسندرا (سندرا)
	المحامية عن الناس
حامية البشر

23 - اليصابات
	الله أقسم
قسم الله

24 - اوليفيا
	زيتون
زيتونة

25 - ايريس	
قوس قزح
زهر بألوان قوس قزح

26 - ايريني
	سلام

27 - ايزابيل
	الله أقسم
غير مرتفع

28 - ايفيلين

مرضية
لطيفة
ضياء
نور​


----------



## الانبا ونس (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

*جميل يا غصن والرب يباركك​*


----------



## غصن زيتون (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

اشكرك 
انبا ونس
وتعالى نشوف الاسماء فى حرف الباء
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## غصن زيتون (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

الاسماء بحرف     ( ب  )
اسماء الذكور 

1 - باخوم	
النسر

2 - باسيليوس (باسيلي)
	ملكي
ملوكي
لائق بملك
جليل
فخيم

3 - برثولماوس
	ابن تولماي

4 - برسوم
	ابن الصوم

5 - برنابا	
ابن الوعظ
ابن النصح
ابن العزاء
ابن السلوي
ابن المؤاساة

6 - بسطوروس
	صليب

7 - بسنتي
	الأساس

8 - بطرس
	بطرس باليونانية
كيفا بالأرامية
حجر بالفرنسية
حجر بالألمانية

9 - بفنوتيوس 	
عبدالله

10 - بقطر (فيكتور)	
منتصر
فاتح​


----------



## غصن زيتون (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

11 - بنيامين
	ابن اليد اليمين
ابن القوة
ابن السند
ابن المقدرة
ابن اليمين

12 - بولس (بولا)	
صغير
الصغير

13 - بوليكاربوس
	الجزيل الثمار

14 - بيجيمي
	الموجود


15 - بيشوي	
سامي
عالي
علي​


----------



## غصن زيتون (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

أسماء الإناث

1 - باتريشيا
	نبيلة
شريفة
شهمة
شهيرة

2 - باربارا	
غريبة
أجنبية

3 - بارثينيا (برتنيه)
	البتولية
العذراوية

4 - باسمة (بسمة)	
رائحة زكية

5 - برناديت
	دبة عنيفة
قوية
جريئة

6 - بسته
	مؤمنة

7 - بوتامينا	
شراب لذيذ​


----------



## asula (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

كثير حلو هالموضوع 
شكرا كثيرا والرب ينور حياتك​


----------



## غصن زيتون (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*



asula قال:


> كثير حلو هالموضوع
> شكرا كثيرا والرب ينور حياتك​




اشكرك asula
ربنا يحفظك ويرعاكى دائما ...يا رب ​


----------



## غصن زيتون (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

حرف  ((  ت  ))
اسماء الذكور

1 - تادرس (ثيئودوروس)
	عطا الله
عطية الله

2 - تداوس	
ثدي الأم

3 - تناغو (ابتناغو)	
أعانه يهوه
الله هو عوني

4 - توما (توماس)	
توأم

5 - تيطس
	جزاء
قصاص
عقوبة

6 - تيموثيئوس (تيموثاؤس)
	مكرم الله
عابد الله​


----------



## غصن زيتون (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

اسماء الاناث

1 - تريزا	
رقم 13 بالفرنسية

2 - تريفوسا
	ظريفة
أنيقة​


----------



## غصن زيتون (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

حرف   ((  ث  ))


أسماء الذكور

1 - ثيئوفيلوس (ثاوفيلس)
	محبوب من الله



أسماء الإناث

1 - ثاؤبستي (ثيؤبستي)
	المؤمنة بالله

2 - ثيودورا
	عطية الله​


----------



## غصن زيتون (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

حرف  ((  ج  ))

أسماء الذكور

1 - جبرائيل
	جبار الله
جبروت الله

2 - جبرة	
أظهر الله ذاته جباراً
رجل الله

3 - جبريل
	أظهر الله ذاته جباراً
رجل الله

4 - جريجوريوس
	حارس
رقيب

5 - جريس	
نعمة
فضل

6 - جورجيوس (جورجي)(جورج)(جرجس)	
فلاح الأرض

7 - جوزيف
	يوسف
الرب يزيد​


----------



## غصن زيتون (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

أسماء الإناث

1 - جاكلين	مؤنث جاك 
(يعقوب)
يعقب
الممسك بعقب أخيه

2 - جان	
الرب رءوف
الرب حنان

3 - جانيت (أنيتا)(نيتا)	
حنونة

4 - جلوريا	
مجد
شهرة

5 - جورجيت	
فلاحة الأرض الصغيرة

6 - جوزفين	مؤنث جوزيف
 (يوسف) (الرب يزيد)

7 - جوليا	مؤنث يوليوس
ناعمة
ملساء

8 - جوليت	تصغير جوليا
ناعمة
ملساء

9 - جويس
	بهجة

10 - جيورجينا	مؤنث جورج
الفلاحة
المزارعة
حارثة التربة​


----------



## غصن زيتون (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

حرف  ((  ح  ))


أسماء الذكور

1 - حزقيال
	الله يقوي

2 - حنانيا	
يهوه قد تحنن
يهوه قد أنعم
حنان الله

3 - حنس (يوحنس)(يوحنا)
	يهوه حنان
الرب حنون
حنون



أسماء الإناث

1 - حواء
	حياة
أم كل حي​


----------



## غصن زيتون (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

حرف  ((  د  ))

أسماء الذكور

1 - داميان
	مروض
مدلل

2 - دانيال
	الله قضي
الله حكم

3 - داود
	محبوب

4 - درياس
	ثالوث

5 - دوروثيئوس
	عطا الله
عطية الله

6 - ديوسقوروس
	رب الجنود



أسماء الإناث

1 - داليا
	الوادي

2 - دبورة	
نحلة

3 - دورا	
عطية من الله
هبة من الله
منحة من الله
عطيات

4 - دولوريس	أطلق هذا الأسم علي العذراء مريم
مريم الأحزان

5 - ديانا	
إمرأة مولعة بالصيد
إمرأة تجيد ركوب الخيل

6 - ديزي
	لؤلؤة


7 - دينه
	دينونة
دعوة قضائية
قضية
​


----------



## غصن زيتون (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

حرف  ((  ر  ))


أسماء الذكور

1 - رافائيل
	الله قد شفي
شفاء الله
الله الشافي

2 - روبرت (روبير)	
ذو سمعة طيبة
ذو شهرة

3 - روبين
	هوذا ابن

4 - رويس	
اسم التصغير لكلمة رأس

5 - ريمو	
نور العالم



أسماء الإناث

1 - راحيل
	شاة

2 - راشيل	
شاة

3 - راعوث	
جميلة المنظر
جميلة

4 - روز ماري
	ندي
شبيه بالندي
طراوة

5 - روزة	
وردة
إمرأة فائقة الحسن

6 - ريتا	مختصر مارجريت
لؤلؤة

7 - ريموندا	
نور العالم
المؤنث لاسم ريمون

8 - رينيه
	متجددة
مولودة من جديد
​


----------



## غصن زيتون (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

حرف ((  ز   ))

أسماء الذكور

1 - زبدي
	هبة الله
وهب الله

2 - زكريا (زخارياس)(زكري)
	يهوه (الرب) قد ذكر
الرب يذكر​


----------



## غصن زيتون (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

حرف ((  س  ))
=========


أسماء الذكور------------

1 - سلوانس
	إله الأشجار

2 - سليمان
	رجل سلام

3 - سمعان
	مستمع
سميع
يستمع

4 - سوريال
	الله صخرتي

5 - سيلاس	
تصغير سلوانس
إله الأشجار

6 - سيمون (سمعان)	
السامع



أسماء الإناث-------------
1 - سارة
	أميرة
رئيسه

2 - سالي
	أسم التدليل من سارة
أميرة
رئيسه

3 - ساندرا	
حامية البشر (الناس)

4 - سلفيا
	من الغابة

5 - سوزان (سوسنة)
	الزنبقة
السوسن
زهرة السوسن

6 - سونيا
	حكمة

7 - سيسيل
	محجوبة
مستترة
​


----------



## غصن زيتون (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

حرف  (( ش  ))
==========


أسماء الذكور
------------

1 - شارل (كارل)	رجل

2 - شاروبيم	الحاملون العرش الإلهي
مثل الرب



أسماء الإناث
------------

1 - شارلوت	المؤنث لأسم شارل (كارل)
رجل​


----------



## غصن زيتون (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

حرف (( ص  ))
=========


أسماء الذكور
---------------

1 - صرابامون
	مركب من أسماء ثلاثة آلهة مصرية (أوزيس ،و أبيس ، وآمون)

2 - صموئيل
	مسئول من الله
مسموع من الله
من الرب نسأل



أسماء الإناث
---------------

1 - صوفية (صوفيا)(صوفي)
	حكمة​


----------



## غصن زيتون (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

حرف  ((  ط  ))[/SIZE]

أسماء الذكور

1 - طوبي	
غبطة
سعادة

2 - طوبيا	
الله طيب
الله صالح
==================

حرف  ((  ع  ))

أسماء الذكور

1 - عماد
	بلل بالماء

2 - عمانوئيل
	الله معنا

====================

حرف  ((  غ  ))

أسماء الذكور

1 - غريغوريوس
	ساهر
يقظان
صاح​


----------



## غصن زيتون (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

حرف  ((  ف  ))


أسماء الذكور

1 - فرانسوا	
فرنسي

2 - فرنسيس
	فرنسي

3 - فيلبس (فيليب)	
محب للخيل
خيال
عاشق للخيل

4 - فيلوباتير	
المحب لأبية



أسماء الإناث

1 - فردوس	
جنة
البستان
الروضة

2 - فيبي
	بهية

3 - فيرونيكا (فيرونيا)
	صورة
إيقونة حقيقية
اسم الفتاة التي مسحت وجه المسيح بمنديلهافأنطبعت صورة وجهه عليه

4 - فيفيان	
مفعمة بالحياة
نشيطة
رشيقة
زاهية
مثيرة
​


----------



## غصن زيتون (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

حرف  ((  ك  ))


أسماء الذكور

1 - كلوديوس (كلود)	
من أصل لاتيني بمعني أعرج
من أصل يوناني بمعني شهير

2 - كورنيليوس
	قرن (متين القرن)
بوق
نفير

3 - كيرلس
	عبد ربه



أسماء الإناث

1 - كاترين
	نقية
طاهرة
عفيفة

2 - كارمن
	أغنية

3 - كارولين	
إنسانة

4 - كاميليا	
زهرة الكاميليا
شجيرة أسيوية مستديمة الخضرة

5 - كرستين
	مسيحية

6 - كلارا (كلير)
	واضحة
شهيرة

7 - كليوباترا	
مجد الأب
مفخرة الأب
موضع اعتزاز الأب
شهرة الأب​


----------



## غصن زيتون (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

حرف  ((  ل  ))


أسماء الذكور

1 - لاوي
	اسم أرامي بمعني مقترن

2 - لباوس
	قلب
عقل

3 - لعازر	
من يعينه يهوه (الرب)

4 - لوقا	
نور

5 - لويس (لويز)
	المحارب 
المقاتل
الشهير

6 - ليون 
	أسد

7 - ليونيديز (ليونيداس) (لاوندي)
	أبن الأسد



أسماء الإناث

1 - لولا	
أسي
حزن

2 - لويزا
	المحاربة الشهيرة
المقاتلة الشهيرة

3 - ليديا	
منطقة واقعة علي ساحل أسيا
عاصمتها ساردس

4 - ليزا (اليزابيث)
	يمين الله
الله أقسم

5 - ليلي (لي لي)(ليليان)
	باللغة القبطية يعني افرحي
السوسن
الزنبق
باللغة الفارسية ذات الشعر الداكن
ذات الشعر الأسود

6 - ليندا 	
ابنة الأسد
بنت الأسد
جميلة​


----------



## غصن زيتون (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

حرف  ((  م  ))

أسماء الذكور

1 - مار	
كلمة سريانية بمعني السيد

2 - ماكس (مكسيموس)
	الأعظم

3 - مايكل	
من مثل الله

4 - متاءوس (متي) 
	عطا الله
عطية يهوه

5 - متياس (متي)	
عطا الله
عطية من الله
عطية الله
عطية يهوه

6 - مرقس	
مطرقة
مارس
إله الحرب
المريخ

7 - مكاريوس (مقار) (مغاريوس)	
سعيد
مغبوط
مطوب
مبارك

8 - مورجان	
وليد البحر
الساطع
المتألق
الزاهي

9 - موريس	
المغربي

10 - موسي	
ابن الماء
منتشل من الماء

11 - ميخائيل	
من مثل الله

12 - ميساك (ميشخ)	
من مثل الله

13 - ميشيل	
من مثل الله

14 - مينا	
ثابت
دائم​


----------



## غصن زيتون (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

تابع حرف  ((  م  ))  

أسماء الإناث

1 - ماتيلدا	
محاربة
مقاتلة
جبارة
فتاة الكفاح العظيم

2 - ماجدولين (ماجدة)(مادلين)	
المجدلية

3 - مارجريت	
لؤلؤة

4 - ماريان	
ابنة مريم بلغة الأرمن

5 - ماريلين (مارلين)	
مريم الصغيرة​


----------



## غصن زيتون (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

تابع اسماء الاناث فى حرف ((  م  ))

6 - مارينا	
مولودة في البحر
تحب البحر
بحراوية

7 - مرت
	السيدة

8 - مرثا	
ربة
سيدة

9 - مريم (ماريا)(ماري)(ميري)	
وليدة مرغوب فيها
طفلة مبتغاه
طفلة مشتهاه

10 - مود	
محاربة
مقاتلة
جبارة

11 - مونيكا	
اسم والدة القديس اوغسطينوس
فريدة
نادرة وحيدة

12 - ميراندا (ميرا)	
الجديرة بالأعجاب
المستحقة الأعجاب
موضع الأعجاب

13 - ميرنا	
محبوبة
رقيقة
نبيلة المحتد
دمثة
لطيفة

14 - ميري	
بالفرنسية تعني سور - أسوار

15 - ميريل	
بحر رائق​


----------



## غصن زيتون (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

حرف  ((  ن  ))


أسماء الذكور

1 - ناثان
	عطية
الله قد أعطي
عطا الله

2 - ناثانائيل (نثنائيل)(نثنئيل)	
عطية الله
عطا الله
قد أعطي الله

3 - نفر
	جميل

4 - نوح	
راحة

5 - نيقوديموس
	المنتصر علي الشعب
نصير الشعب

6 - نيقولا (نيقولاوس)
	نصير الشعب
المنتصر علي الشعب
ناصر الشعب



أسماء الإناث

1 - نانسي
	حنان​


----------



## غصن زيتون (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

حرف  ((  ه  ))


أسماء الذكور

1 - هابيل
	نفس
بخار

2 - هنري
	حاكم البيت

3 - هيدرا	
الجرة (التي يحمل فيها الماء)



أسماء الإناث

1 - هاجر
	هجرة

2 - هلبيس	
رجاء

3 - هيلارية (ايلارية)	
مرحة
مبتهجة
بهيجة

4 - هيلدا	
موقعة
معركة
صراع
كفاح​


----------



## غصن زيتون (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

حرف  ((  ى  ))

أسماء الذكور

1 - ياسون
	شفاء

2 - يحنس (يوحنس)(يوحنا)	
الرب حنان
يهوه حنون
الرب قد تحنن

3 - يسي
	رجل
الله كائن

4 - يعقوب
	يعقب
يمسك العقب
يحل محل

5 - يواقيم	
يهوه يقيم

6 - يوسف	
الرب يزيد

7 - يوشيا	
يهوه يشفي

8 - يوليانوس (يوليان)	
مشتق من اسم يوليوس قيصر

9 - يونان
	حمامة



أسماء الإناث

1 - ياسمين
	زهرة ذات لون الأصفر الفاتح

2 - يوفيميا
	حسنة المنطق
حلوة الحديث​


----------



## Bent el Massih (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

*موضوع جميل جدا يا غصن الزيتون 

الرب يباركك ويعوض تعبك*​


----------



## holyland (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

موضوع جميل بس بحب اقول انو آدم معناها التراب من كلمة آدماه بللغة العبريه


----------



## Meriamty (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*



موضوع راائع جداااا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

موضوع جميل وكمان رائع ربنا بيارك تعب  محبتك


----------



## amjad-ri (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الاسماء فى محيطات الكتاب المقدس*

كلام جميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل

سلام المسيح​


----------

